# Spro BBZ-1 swimbait



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

:good:
recently purchased the new 4 inch shad swimbait.

If your contemplating buying one I would say yes yes yes. Acton like no other. Ive had bass hit it get hooked and pull off just to hit it again. It looks that real. Slow sinking model is perfect for fishing around shallow cover. You can steady reel it or twitch it. Either way its awesome. I would never consider buying a lure that costs 20 bucks. But this is the excepton because it is really in a class by itself and it does things that no other lure can. Not just a big fish bait either, ive caught lots of 12 inch bass on this. The next step Is I want to try to troll it for erie eyes. With such great acton at slow speeds it should kill.

If your going to buy one make sure you have big enough equipment to cast it on. Im throwing it on a 7 ft med/heavy baitcaster with 20lb braid and a 14lb florocarbon leader. This outfit is barely enough to get it done. 

anyone else forked over the cash for one. Id like to hear what everyone thinks of them. and the other sebile or strike king sexy swimmer baits.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If there is one bait I want, that is it. I've had my eye on it since last fall. Good to hear it works as well as it looks. I've been impressed with spro baits. Had a shallow crank of theirs and their rojas frog is good too (rear weighted, fun to hop hop hop hop but the rubber strands get wedged bw the hook and the body tooo easily). If I had the cash I'd buy one.

The thing I like most about it is (other than the obvious of course)the fact that it is slender, just like real shad are. I've been making some skinny shad baits and they have great action and seem to produce better that the standard 3/8" flatside.

Do you think a M 6'6" with 8 lb test would cut it with that bait?

Now I've got to get one.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you would struggle to cast is well on that outfit, and with line that small one nick in the line and you could loose it really easily. Its like casting a 4 inch bluegill. Plus you need heavier line to get a good hookset since the hook is pretty beefy. Its like power finesse fishing. The one nice thing is that it has almost no resistiance in the water as you work it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for the heads up. my standard line is 8lb trilene xl. i'll bust out the big game 10 or shakesper supreme xt 8lb which is pretty thick and abrasion resistant. if those don't cut it I've got some 12 lb. And it sounds like my 6'6" MH premier will be more appropriate. when I was at dicks earlier in the season I remember seeing a similar true tungsten swimbait. finish didn't look as good. have you used that or heard anything? . Sounds like a bait to use when the river is up. I'll try the fast sinking model. i'm glad this topic came up as I had forgotten about that bait. thanks bigjoshy.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

on basspro.com there are alot of complaints about the quality of the tungsten swimbaits. people are saying that they come apart, and the paint chips. Very good reviews on the sebile magic swimmers though. That will be my next purchase. They are more slender and have two trebles. They are also cheaper and come in different sizes.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I went to Richards today and checked out all 3. The BBZ1 is thicker and larger than I remember and the quality looks real nice. I like the fact that it has a single large treble(probably to help it swim better). The true tungsten looks like crap. I was really liking the magic swimmer 95 sinking version. I ended up buying some horny toads, a pack of 4.5" roboworms for the tail of a mouse waker I am going to make and a bigfoot scum frog. It is darn near impossible to find a 6'6" one piece light action rod without resorting to the internet.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Its definitely worth the cash. It looks great and preforms like non other and is just an all out great bait. Spro definitely makes some great lures.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I wonder how much Lucky Craft will charge next year when they come out with their version?


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I bought the floater and the slow sink model a few months back and they are phenomenal! I caught my PB ohio largemouth a month ago on the floating edition (22 inches, 6 lbs 0 oz) and I couldn't be happier with the purchase. I know some people have talked about line choices, and I use 8 lb test with it, but I agree that it is probably wiser to bump up to the heavier stuff. I've had smallmouth clobber this thing in the rivers too.

Hope this helps,

Pete


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres a little update on my forray into swimbaits.
Ive continued to kill the bass on the spro swimbait, and I hooked and lost a nice bass easily over 5 and maybe over 6 on it. The fish absoloutley pummeled it but was hooked in the bottom of the jaw and shook the hook after 3 minutes of fighting on its first jump.
I was heartbroken. 

That would be the one complaint is that the hookup ratio on this bait is not very good. So I decided to buy a sebile magic swimmer. I bought one of the smaller ones in a slow sinking model. They look nice but after giving it a short test run at my dads pond im not impressed with them at all. Though 3 bass dissagreed with me. The bait (at least in the smaller size) needs to be moving pretty fast to start its swimming action. And the moment you start to slow your retreive the lure just turns into a lifeless stick in the water. Also it sinks way faster than I would like. With the spro bait I can stop it and twitch it and it looks so real. With the magic swimmer it sinks in a fast unnatural way and when twitched it spins and dosent look very real at all. Im going to give it another shot on some lighter gear and see if the action is better but its pretty sad when a 16 dollar lure is already headed for the bottom of the rotation.

Also ive seen videos of the strike king sexy swimmer in action and it looks like a joke to me. Stiff joints and only good action at higher speeds.

Im now in search of a good smaller swimbait that has two trebles. If they don't make one yet im sure they will soon.

Just found these and I will be purchasing one eventually im sure.
http://store.castaicswimbait.com/Category/Rock-Hard-Swimbaits


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky Craft Real California
4 Colors - $30.99


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

there are different types of the real california swimbaits. Im guessing you are talking about the premium
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-SWMLUCKY.html

Ive read bad bad things about the quality of these lures. Especially the supreme.
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewluckycraftrcsupremepg2.html

what a rip off for over 30 bucks. Ive never owned a lucky craft bait and I don't plan on it. I think they are all flash and too much cash.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/hardbaits.html


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

MDisbrow said:


> http://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/hardbaits.html


That's a scam or a joke right? $185? Yea OK.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

LC makes great cranks baits and pointers tho


----------

